# Bassoon left hand whisper lock key



## Redsilas

I finally decided to rent a bassoon and start up again. I'm used to playing a Fox Renard 220, and this is a Schreiber S16. It's pitchy, but I can work with that for now. My only issues is the Schreiber has a left hand whisper lock key, which I'm completely unused to. My Fox Renard had on for the right hand, but I rarely utilized it. 

I'm debating if I should push the pin out of the left hand whisper lock key and be done with it, because I find myself accidentally hitting it quite often. Or, is it something I will eventually get used to and just bear with it?

On the positive note, despite not even touching a bassoon for 6+ years, I was able to get the Weber bassoon concerto on my second day, much slower, but I haven't forgotten much.


----------



## arpeggio

I do not know. I have never seen a left-hand whisper lock.


----------



## Redsilas

Seems to be a UK or European market preference.


----------



## arpeggio

Redsilas,

Send a private message to Couac Addict. He is principle bassoon with I think the French Radio National Orchestra. He is a really cool guy. He has not been active for a few months but he may check his private messages.

The next time I am at rehearsals I will ask about it.


----------



## Heck148

Redsilas said:


> My only issues is the Schreiber has a left hand whisper lock key, which I'm completely unused to.


I'm a professional bassoonist [mostly retired] - I ordered a right thumb lock for my Heckel way, way back in time. never used the left thumb one....I'd leave it, and see if you get used to it. practice slow to avoid hitting it.


----------



## nau5ea

I have that on my Schreiber! i got used to it, but i still hit it maybe once every 2 rehearsals. If you removed the pin, would it be reparable?


----------



## Pugg

Redsilas said:


> Seems to be a UK or European market preference.


Based upon what source?


----------

